# My 2 months old boy is only 6 lbs..



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

No matter what his weight is now, he will still grow to his genetically determined size. Kind of like a premature human baby isn't always short and small when they are grown-they still grow to the size they were meant to be. 

As long as he is healthy, eating well and on a good diet, he will also grow to his genetic size.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

my boy cooper weighed 5-6 lbs at 8 weeks old but quickly started growing. he is now 5 months old and 37 lbs. each puppy grows at their own rate and as stated above as long as he is eating and healthy I wouldn't be worried.
he is super cute though!!


----------



## LovingBella (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. What a cute puppy you have! What is his name? My Bella was 10lbs at 8 weeks. She had her 6 month check up on Tuesday and she is 33 lbs now. I agree with the previous posters that they grow at their own pace. You will be amazed at how quickly he will grow!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Dakota was the same size at that age. I thought I was going to have the first and only miniature Golden. *G* She is now fifty-five pounds.


----------



## alliruiz (Feb 2, 2012)

Aww! What a cutie you have! Harlow was only 7lbs at her vet appointment a few days after turning 8 weeks. She was 14lbs just 3 weeks later. I wouldn't worry as long as he keeps growing and thriving.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hello and welcome. that is a mighty cute pup. and I agree with the others. If the the pup is eating, playing acting normal, and the vet doesn't think there is a problem, don't worry about it.


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

As everyone else said, it's no big drama unless he fails to put on weight from now on. Only then would I start to get worried. However, do not be tempted to feed a bit extra to try to catch him up to where you think he should be. Pups should be gaining certain percentages week by week, gaining too much over weeks or even months can endanger the formation of their hips. Keep the weight gain slow, but make it sure he is gaining steadily nonetheless.


----------



## Heaviside (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you guys!! I'm so relieved now! His name is KOKO, a mixed style of Japanese&Chinese name keke..


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He is very cute!

In agreement with those above, my Tucker was huge at that age and my vet said he would likely taper off. Puppies do have their own rate of growth. Tucker was 21 lbs at 9 weeks; he's now 70 lbs at 8+ months which is a fairly standard size. 

There is a GR growth chart on this site and on the Internet if you search for it. That will give you a sense of the range of "normal" sizes. 

Good luck and welcome. This is a great place the get your questions answered (and share pictures!).


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well he is just as cute as can be!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

He looks healthy and normal. My guy weighed 10.9 lbs. at 8 weeks. He's now 70 lbs.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

He is so cute! He looks really proportionate and healthy. What a little fuzzball


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Koko is adorable! Nugget was a little peanut and he turned out very well. We were also tempted to overfeed him as a puppy but his soft stools were an indication that he simply couldn't absorb the extra food efficiently. 

We feed him California Natural Organic Chicken (it's good for all stages of life) and he grew at a slow but steady pace. 

If his parents were standard size he should be too - there is a lot of time for Koko to grow.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I say enjoy that he is little and easily snugglable. When I brought my boy home at 7.5wks he was 16#. My son just got a lab pup and he was 9wks and 22#. No long a cute little pup but a big cute pup. I would love to have a little pup to snuggle with.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He looks soooo sweet, like a little teddy bear, what a cutie you have!!


----------



## Heaviside (Mar 10, 2012)

You all give me very good suggestions!! I'm enjoy my mini golden now keke. I realized that I feed him too much from his stool is always soft..At the first week KOKO came home, he was used to eat his stool..I had to watch him every time he finished meal until he made a BM, and then took him a away from it..Vet told me to feed him some trace elements powder every day. Now he's doing much better


----------

